# Talking about traveling but not doing it?



## shred till yer dead (May 17, 2018)

Why do so many people talk about traveling and never do it it drives me crazy on this site ?

Just wondering I'm just high and seeing what you all think


----------



## Coywolf (May 17, 2018)

You mean people who are housed up and don't travel, but who engage in the travelling conversations on this site?

I have seen alot of that as well. I know there are some ex-travelers on here that like to share their experiences, and who are still interested in traveling, but can't.

There are many people that have been on StP that had pie-in-the-sky dreams about traveling when they joined, but then either found it to be not what they expected, or just never hit the road for one reason or another.

THEN there are people who just treat StP as a regular internet forum, like Reddit or something, and I find that to be ridiculous. I think, personally, that if you are going to be a member here, you should associate with/contribute to at least one of the sub forums that exist on StP.

However, I think the latter is a much smaller percentage.

And, of course, there are always "wannabes" I've seen that as well.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 17, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> THEN there are people who just treat StP as a regular internet forum, like Reddit or something, and I find that to be ridiculous. I think, personally, that if you are going to be a member here, you should associate with/contribute to at least one of the sub forums that exist on StP.



at the risk of sounding like a complete asshole elitist, its these people that frustrate me the most. it gets tiring seeing the same questions being asked when they have been answered time and time again. im not bashing anybody who came here to learn, but the people who sign up and think they are entitled to every bit of information thats already here without even bothering to use to search bar.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (May 17, 2018)

Hey I'm new here just signed up today and I've never traveled before but I'm going to hitchhike and hop freight when I get done with uni. So take about an hour or two out of your day to create a list of everything I'll need to bring, tell me how to do it and where's nice to go, k thx.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 17, 2018)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Hey I'm new here just signed up today and I've never traveled before but I'm going to hitchhike and hop freight when I get done with uni. So take about an hour or two out of your day to create a list of everything I'll need to bring, tell me how to do it and where's nice to go, k thx.



i will also take great offense if you say anything about how my planned first freight trip from key west to anchorage alaska isnt a good idea. i only have 3 days so i gotta make good time thanks in advance for the tips.


----------



## Turbo E (May 17, 2018)

I think that, it's sometimes, the grass is greener on the other side syndrome. They feel dissatisfied with how things are going and want to change it up. But most just end up fantasizing and then forgetting about it. I don't think there's any malevolent ulterior motives. Just people being people.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (May 17, 2018)

A really creepy lady in Cleveland told me that she wanted to live vicariously thru me, with my experiences as a traveler. I feel like that's the closest we get to people that want to talk about traveling but can't, for whatever reason.

As someone who is currently housed and is saving for the next travels, I don't see the problem with me or the like being here. I could indeed pack up and hit the road if I wanted to, with this being the perfect time of year for it, but I'll willing to be at home and enjoy the people I know and have a bed and money for a while. For some of us, traveling is great but exhausting! I like being able to come home and rest, and do the "mainstream" thing for a little while.

I don't see a lot of people just using this as an unintentional community forum, and people that do usually fall by the way side, don't they?


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (May 17, 2018)

I tell those who talk of their want to travel and have trepidation of actually doing so that they just have to take that first step, once they wake up the next day, somewhere new and unfamiliar, that they'll feel ALIVE and will then start to get the best education of their lives. If they don't and I see them say, a week later, I'll start busting on them in good nature by saying things like "oh, so you're gonna be one of those people that knows everything but never went more than 50 miles from where you grew up?" or "wtf are you still doing here?" 
Those that DO go and return are so glad they did and thank me for pushing them and cannot wait to do it again. I believe they can read all they want and watch videos but you cant really learn it unless you do it. ~ peace


----------



## run998rs (May 17, 2018)

Why not just ignore it and not feel so obligated to answer, instead of posting skimp replies? If it’s not affecting you don’t worry about it ✌


----------



## Coywolf (May 17, 2018)

run998rs said:


> Why not just ignore it and not feel so obligated to answer, instead of posting skimp replies? If it’s not affecting you don’t worry about it ✌



Says the lurker without a profile picture....i tend to like this being a community of people who contribute to each other, rather than get the info they need and peace out...im not trying to sound like a dick, but......ya



Inuyoujo said:


> New A really creepy lady in Cleveland told me that she wanted to live vicariously thru me, with my experiences as a traveler. I feel like that's the closest we get to people that want to talk about traveling but can't, for whatever reason.



I more meant people who currently working, like you, or are too old, disabled, taking care of a sick family member, ect....mainly former travelers....



Inuyoujo said:


> As someone who is currently housed and is saving for the next travels, I don't see the problem with me or the like being here.



There is absolutely nothing wrong with these type of people being here. I am one of them. I work seasonally, like right now, and it happens to be the time I contribute the most to StP, less so when I'm on the road, but that's when I actually rely on the info ON StP to get me where I need to go, when I'm traveling.

But that is the thing. I contribute. You contribute, and others contribute. And the fact that we all actually travel/participate in the sub forums on here. I can see the OP's frustration with those who do not, but expect information from those who do.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 17, 2018)

run998rs said:


> Why not just ignore it and not feel so obligated to answer, instead of posting skimp replies? If it’s not affecting you don’t worry about it ✌



since youd like to participate in the community by commenting would you mind filling out yer profile a bit and maybe uploading a profile picture as @Coywolf pointed out. we kinda generally arnt interested in having people here who arnt at least pretending to be part of the community.


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 19, 2018)

Eh, a lot of reasons I suppose. There have been so many different people coming in and out of these forums through the years that the ones that never contributed or never hit the road tend to fall into the void eventually. 

I remember when I signed up, I never thought I'd have the gumption to actually go through with leaving. After I left a whole lot of my friends from back home wanted to do the same but for one reason or another they just never went and did it. Some of them even joined the site for a little bit even though it never amounted to anything. Still, I can't fault someone for curiosity.

Some people have it in them, my guess is the others are just seeing if they do too.


And yeah, holy fuck you'd think the Search bar is hidden in the background with some of these folks. Yeesh.


----------



## shatterjob (May 19, 2018)

Personally for me, it's a matter of preparation, I've been doing the whole indecisive "thinking about" travelling thing for a couple of years but only now am I in a place where it'll become a feasible reality. Had too many responsibilities at home and not enough money to gear up and prepare. Now it's just up to me to finally do it.


----------



## Claude (May 19, 2018)

I have to admit, that I still think of travel constantly, but will probably not start hitchhiking anytime soon. 

I have over the years travelled by road, rail, and even a boat here and there. I have seen many US states, and lived for many years in SE Asia, the Middle East, and East Africa. Anyone that knows these foreign countries knows that hitchhiking, rail travel and just a lot of walking is at times the only way to get anywhere. 

I read the adventures and everyday life of those of up to 50 years younger than myself now because I enjoy remembering many of the things I used to do. 

Though I may not (or may) take to the road for a visit to my brother anytime soon, I will certainly keep these wonderful thoughts in my head. Travelling is something many of us would love to do, but, because of circumstances, the time frame or just plain fear they are unable. The actual act itself is wonderful, but hope keeps everthing alive.


----------



## BelleBottoms (May 30, 2018)

1. I want to be part of a community of people who have removed the blinders of american sitcom/ ladder climbing life. It doesn't matter to me what stage of life they are in - from curious to retired - just that the conversation doesn't revolve around employers and the comparison of home equity values. 

2. People find value in themselves and in others in opportunities to exchange information. It can work from the giving or receiving side of sharing information. In giving, your exploits/ history/ adventures are transformed into (potentially) useful knowledge another person can benefit from. On the receiving side, you have an opportunity to learn, form new relationships, and practice gratitude for new encounters and information.

3. God forbid there be a few people on here that have quit/ never started traveling, but who are open-minded and familiar enough with the lifestyle to offer support to the people who are currently nomadic. You don't have to be traveling to offer a ride, a couch, gear, a drink, directions, work.


----------



## Rune (Dec 2, 2019)

Im making travelling my last resort to if the shit completely hits the fan in real life.
At the point Im in now, I lost my preferred love interest, my best friend, my doting grandmother..
All I have left is an aunt who controls my money to a histrionic degree, but who keeps a roof over my head, and a good boyfriend who is the only person keeping me from running away from this crumbling, decaying, stagnant city.
but I dont know if things will last with him if anything else goes wrong [or right, depending on how you look at it.]

I do have a destination in mind, though. San Antonio. Dont ask me why, I just feel drawn there.

I have wondered how it must look, me trying to contribute when Im not an experienced traveller.. but I am not new to the freedom loving, adventurous, and open-minded lifestyle of the ethical anarchist.

anyway, Ive done a ton of prep work for the *worst case scenario* enough to turn it into something fun and exciting and full of possibilities and growth and all that jazz.

Actually doing it sort of requires a leap of faith, or a push from the Universe, for me at least.
I have had opportunities to leave the city with *vagabonds* before, but one was stupid [wanted to transport coke] and the other came across as backstabbing [she had stolen from me before, and probably would have left me on my ass after the money ran out].

Also, I tried to travel without any guide before, and I got dragged back and hospitalized in a mental institution.

There can be repercussions if you try to leave. :x
and I have to be aware that Ill have to sneak to get away this time, and hope I dont get caught this time.


----------

